# cheap fares to sheffield



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2005)

i need to go to sheffield in october, is there a website that will enable me to get there for a reasonable sum, train is the preferred option, driving would take a while, and i think it's just two hours by train...


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2005)

two and a half hours, unless its a sunday.

Train should be £25 if booked enough in advance - midlandmainline.com


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> two and a half hours, unless its a sunday.
> 
> Train should be £25 if booked enough in advance - midlandmainline.com



cheers, mate, i'll go on their website...


----------



## Tokyo (Sep 19, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i need to go to sheffield in october, is there a website that will enable me to get there for a reasonable sum, train is the preferred option, driving would take a while, and i think it's just two hours by train...



If you've got the patience, I think Stagecoach are still running their bus for £1 (ish).  Takes a while, though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2005)

Tokyo said:
			
		

> If you've got the patience, I think Stagecoach are still running their bus for £1 (ish).  Takes a while, though.



i'm only up for one night, that would take way too long


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2005)

ended up paying £34 return btw, which is alright s'pose


----------

